# 2lb 2oz Crappie



## NightWarrior

My buddies Crappie 2lbs 2 oz, 16" long Craig


----------



## River Rat

Nice Crappie you buddy caught... Josh


----------



## NightWarrior

Yah u caught it fool...

:withstupid:


----------



## jgat

Looks like you're ready to get that baby cooked up right away. Love those crappies.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Seriously, who reeled it in for Josh? And how did he cast out far enough for it, was it right off-shore?


----------



## Acer

:eyeroll: if he did or didnt...who cares...should have been put back


----------



## sodakhunter13

Why would you put that back? Its not like he went into the lake and took out 5 crappie over 2lbs. There is a difference between frying up one biggen and over fishing.


----------



## NightWarrior

> Acer Posted: Sat Sep 01, 2007 12:43 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> if he did or didnt...who cares...should have been put back


You know Acer, one fish isn't going to hurt the population of the lake we caught them out of, Chit the new state record was caught not even a month b4 that from the same lake and that guy didn't even know what he had and ate it also... That fish wouldn't even be missed in the breeding population... Some times think b4 you reply... Craig


----------



## CREEMAN

Nice slab what where you use minnows on a jig?


----------



## NightWarrior

We trolling with crank baits for walleyes. The Crappie were hitting the more then the walleyes, it was a great day fishing minus the poor fight you get from the crappies because the turn and end up riding the surface in to the boat but they sure hit like champs... Craig


----------



## njsimonson

> they turn and end up riding the surface


How is that any different from a walleye? LOL. Like fighting a wet rag.


----------



## bigbuck144

ive caught a 3 pound 16 1/2 inch crappie before.


----------



## NightWarrior

njsimonson said:


> they turn and end up riding the surface
> 
> 
> 
> How is that any different from a walleye? LOL. Like fighting a wet rag.
Click to expand...

I don't know I don't normally fish lakes, I'm a river rat... Until we went the day we were catching crappie I hadn't been to the lake to fish in 5 years... Craig


----------



## njsimonson

Agreed - nothing like some river current to make the fight better for any fish!


----------



## cavedude

NightWarrior said:


> Acer Posted: Sat Sep 01, 2007 12:43 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> if he did or didnt...who cares...should have been put back
> 
> 
> 
> You know Acer, one fish isn't going to hurt the population of the lake we caught them out of, Chit the new state record was caught not even a month b4 that from the same lake and that guy didn't even know what he had and ate it also... That fish wouldn't even be missed in the breeding population... Some times think b4 you reply... Craig
Click to expand...

well what if everyone had the same mindset you have, it's pointless to keep a big fish if you can catch a limit of average ones, but good luck on catching more big crappies if that's the way you think of it, but maybe the bigger fish taste better :roll:


----------

